

How to create CSS3 rounded corner elements for IE - PatriciaLopes
http://mrbool.com/how-to-create-css3-rounded-corner-elements-for-ie/26529

======
jorgenhorstink
Using techniques like this is slowing down the entire online industry. I would
never ever clog my HTML to implement rounded corners in a browser released
almost 4 years ago. No matter how many people are still using it. It just
feels wrong.

If the entire industry would stop testing and developing for ancient browsers,
I'm quite sure people will upgrade their browsers within a couple of months (I
understand this is not possible from a business perspective). Companies that
still rely on ActiveX components or other proprietary stuff, won't upgrade IE
soon anyway, but they might install a browser like Firefox or Google Chrome
for daily browsing.

